# Bestore Due



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I am passioned of PANAMAX B/C, after Samjohn Captain this is the Japan
built BESTORE DUE grt 36575 under italian flag of Augstea Impresa Marittima.
at Genoa august 2002 mooring S Giorgio discharging coal.She was built as CYGNUS MARU in 1985, then become MOUNT POPA in 1988 and BESTORE DUE in 1989, now she is still in service under this name.


----------

